# TBS-HD: Anyone have it?



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

With the MLB Division Series and the NLCS coming to TBS next month, TBS just launched their HD channel on 9/1 (or, the press releases from back in June said they were supposed to - I have no idea whether they did and couldn't find anything from this month that says one way or the other). 

I have yet to see an announcement from Comcast that they're carrying it. Is anyone here (using Comcast or not) getting it yet? If I can't watch the MLB playoffs in HD, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not sure if anyone has TBS-HD yet, but D* announced they will in time for the playoffs.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1048907&highlight=


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

I have had TBS OTA in HD for a few years. For a while every Braves home game broadcast on TBS was in HD. Once the new Braves owners took over that stopped though.

I don't think they have shown anything in HD other then the Braves games in the past.


----------



## Kighter (Jun 10, 2003)

807 on my Comcast here in Atlanta.

Very little actual HD content though there were games this last week on in HD. Might have been sooner - this is the first I noticed it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

People in the Atlanta media market may no longer answer this thread. 

Atlanta is a special case where TBS is an OTA station, so people have been receiving it for years. (But that's about to change anyway, as the content of TBS the cable channel will be getting more and more different from the content of Atlanta's channel 17).


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

the national TBS feed is actually changing to PeachTree TV on October 1st

http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2007/06/25/daily32.html


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Mike10 said:


> the national TBS feed is actually changing to PeachTree TV on October 1st
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2007/06/25/daily32.html


According to that article, it's the local channel that's changing to Peachtree TV (WPCH).


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

yah you are right I misread the article


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Oddly, TBS is the only non-local station our cable system broadcasts in clear QAM... for no discernible reason. But it's just digital, not HD.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Oddly, TBS is the only non-local station our cable system broadcasts in clear QAM... for no discernible reason. But it's just digital, not HD.


Maybe they think they are required to broadcast it in the clear because it is, technically, a simulcast of an over the air channel (albeit an out-of-market one).


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It should be coming on anytime on D* they should launch the new HD channels on or before the 19th on this month.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

aindik said:


> With the MLB Division Series and the NLCS coming to TBS next month, TBS just launched their HD channel on 9/1 (or, the press releases from back in June said they were supposed to - I have no idea whether they did and couldn't find anything from this month that says one way or the other).
> 
> I have yet to see an announcement from Comcast that they're carrying it. Is anyone here (using Comcast or not) getting it yet? If I can't watch the MLB playoffs in HD, I'm not going to be happy.


Are all the games on TBS? I don't get it in HD, seriously doubt I will by then. Will the regular Braves announcers do the games, I like those guys.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Mabes said:


> Are all the games on TBS? I don't get it in HD, seriously doubt I will by then. Will the regular Braves announcers do the games, I like those guys.


TBS has every game of the ALDS and NLDS (all four series, conflicts go to TNT) and every game of the NLCS. Fox has the ALCS and the World Series. Next year, they swap league championship series.

According to their site, their booths will contain some subset of Cal Ripken, Jr., Tony Gwynn, Chip Caray, Ernie Johnson, Jr., and Joe Simpson.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Oddly, TBS is the only non-local station our cable system broadcasts in clear QAM... for no discernible reason. But it's just digital, not HD.


My cable system (Cox) sends the very basic of basic cable via QAM. The only non-locals in the open QAM lineup in Phoenix are TBS, WGN, CSPAN1, and CSPAN2.

If TBS is in the lower analog lineup, your cable company may do the same.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kdonnel said:


> I have had TBS OTA in HD for a few years. For a while every Braves home game broadcast on TBS was in HD. Once the new Braves owners took over that stopped though.....


Wow...that sucks big time. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

aindik said:


> TBS has every game of the ALDS and NLDS (all four series, conflicts go to TNT) and every game of the NLCS. Fox has the ALCS and the World Series. Next year, they swap league championship series.
> 
> According to their site, their booths will contain some subset of Cal Ripken, Jr., Tony Gwynn, Chip Caray, Ernie Johnson, Jr., and Joe Simpson.


At least I get TNT HD. This sucks big time. If you don't have cable you are screwed?


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Wow...that sucks big time. :down: :down: :down:


It did, but the last week or two the games have been back in HD. I guess TBS is testing the equipment for the playoffs.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Uh... so if you don't have cable or sat you can't watch the MLB playoffs? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

NYC gets it in HD

_TIME WARNER CABLE TO LAUNCH FREE PREVIEW OF TBS HD MONDAY, OCTOBER 1, IN TIME FOR MLB PLAYOFFS

New York, NY  September 28, 2007  Time Warner Cable (TWC) today announced that it had reached an agreement to add TBS HD to its high-definition line-up on Monday, October 1st, before the start of the Major League Baseball Divisional Playoffs, which will be carried by TBS.

TBS HD will be offered to digital customers, at no additional charge, as a free preview for the month of October. It is expected that TBS HD will officially launch on November 1st to Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey digital customers, at no additional charge, on Channel 708 in Manhattan, Queens, Staten Island and Brooklyn, on Channel 775 in Mt. Vernon, on Channel 726 in Hudson Valley and on Channel 774 in New Jersey.

We know that watching the playoffs in high definition is really important to our customers, and were pleased that we were able to reach an agreement to launch before the first game, said Barbara Kelly, Senior Vice President and General Manager, Time Warner Cable of New York and New Jersey. Time Warner Cables high-definition lineup continues to grow at a rapid pace. With the launch of TBS HD, customers will have access to over 20 channels of high-definition sports and entertainment.

Beginning October 3rd, TBS HD will carry all Division Series games and the National League Championship Series (NLCS). All MLB Postseason games will be shot in HD. A full schedule of the games is available at www.tbs.com/sports/mlb. _

I'm sure everyone else will get it too by Monday. Does TBS carry anything else in HD?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Mabes said:


> NYC gets it in HD
> 
> _TIME WARNER CABLE TO LAUNCH FREE PREVIEW OF TBS HD MONDAY, OCTOBER 1, IN TIME FOR MLB PLAYOFFS
> 
> ...


TBS and Time Warner Cable are owned by the same company.

I saw an article about an announcement for Comcast in Philly, but I'll believe it when I see it.

(And, after this weekend, I may or may not care about watching it. LGM!).


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

I was wondering the same thing as OP... I didn't even know TBS was launching an HD channel... I will check here on TWC in Orange County tonight...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In Boston, Comcast has stated that they're going to offer TBS-HD and CNN-HD starting on Tuesday, 2 October. USA-HD and History-HD will follow later in October.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

BHN here in Tampa announced 8 new HD channels added to their digital tier, and TBS-HD is supposed to be available now.

I cannot get it on my S3 but a buddy across town with a BHN DVR says his is coming in fine. Does this mean the new channels are SDV? Anyone else in the Tampa area with an S3 (or THD) with CableCARDs able to get TBS-HD on 726?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Comcast San Francisco is supposed to add it on October 3. They moved C-SPAN 2 from analog to digital to free up some bandwidth for it.

-- Don


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess I'll wait until Monday and see if it works then before I try and call BHN customer support.

_edit:_ I actually can't even tune to 726 ("channel not available") because it's not listed in "channels I receive." I can't check signal strength either so I guess I have to wait for a Guide data update from TiVo.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Last I check I had it as one of the new HD channels on DTV.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

windracer said:


> I guess I'll wait until Monday and see if it works then before I try and call BHN customer support.
> 
> _edit:_ I actually can't even tune to 726 ("channel not available") because it's not listed in "channels I receive." I can't check signal strength either so I guess I have to wait for a Guide data update from TiVo.


It won't work on any of the DirecTV DVRs with TiVo, you must have an H20, or HR20 receiver with 5 LNB dish to get the new HD channels from DirecTV.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Cablevision is supposed to be getting it in time for the playoffs, FWIW.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

windracer said:


> I guess I'll wait until Monday and see if it works then before I try and call BHN customer support.
> 
> _edit:_ I actually can't even tune to 726 ("channel not available") because it's not listed in "channels I receive." I can't check signal strength either so I guess I have to wait for a Guide data update from TiVo.


Hi! I get 726 and a bunch of HD stations on the SA8300HD. I'm on the BCBay / Gulf side of SPbg.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

2007 MLB POSTSEASON SCHEDULE
(From www.mlb.com)
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps_07.jsp



aindik said:


> With the MLB Division Series and the NLCS coming to TBS next month, TBS just launched their HD channel on 9/1 (or, the press releases from back in June said they were supposed to - I have no idea whether they did and couldn't find anything from this month that says one way or the other).
> 
> I have yet to see an announcement from Comcast that they're carrying it. Is anyone here (using Comcast or not) getting it yet? If I can't watch the MLB playoffs in HD, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Baseball in November... whoda thunk it?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

megory said:


> Hi! I get 726 and a bunch of HD stations on the SA8300HD. I'm on the BCBay / Gulf side of SPbg.


Yeah, a buddy of mine with the BHN DVR can get it too ... so I'm guessing it's a CableCARD issue.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Aren't they open 24/7 for questions and input?

M


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, but whenever I call and they find out I have CableCARDs in a TiVo it's always a hassle. If I feel inspired, I might try and call. I did submit a lineup change to TiVo, though.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Not here yet. (Here being TWC/Cleveland, that is.)

From everything I've read, it looks like TWC is adding it nationally, probably on Monday, so I wouldn't be surprised to see it pop up. When TWC took over this system - former Adelphia - they added TNT-HD the day they took control of the cable system.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Anyone hear anything about TBS-HD in the norhtern VA area for comcast? 

If we don't get it for the playoffs, this will suck.


----------



## icatar (Apr 10, 2003)

Cablevision will be adding TBS HD before the playoffs start.
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/070927/nyth111.html?.v=101


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

If there are any post-regular-season pre-playoffs tiebreaking games, they're on TBS too. Here's hoping it's in HD by October 1.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I have it as part of the new rollout from D*. However, despite every program being marked as HD, none have been as yet - not even the movies.

From what I've seen so far, the D* rollout is much ado about nothing - 21 new channels and most are not even showing HD programming - not to mention that four of them are not even available despite being promoted (Starz)!


Here's hoping.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I have it as part of the new rollout from D*. However, despite every program being marked as HD, none have been as yet - not even the movies.
> 
> From what I've seen so far, the D* rollout is much ado about nothing - 21 new channels and most are not even showing HD programming - not to mention that four of them are not even available despite being promoted (Starz)!
> 
> Here's hoping.


I'm watching the four new Starz HD channels. Some customers have had to call to get them activated. Ask the CSR to drop your Starz HD and then immediately add it back. Or do the same to your Premier package if you sub to that. That seems to work for most everyone.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm watching the four new Starz HD channels. Some customers have had to call to get them activated. Ask the CSR to drop your Starz HD and then immediately add it back. Or do the same to your Premier package if you sub to that. That seems to work for most everyone.


I spent an hour on the phone on Thursday evening with no luck. The CSR had me restarting the box and was removing and adding the service several times. I got the Premier pack deal with ST + Superfan, so I should have pretty much everything they offer, but I get a message on the four Starz channels telling me that the program is not purchased, even though I can get them in SD and everything else!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I think I heard that the NL wildcard playoff game tomorrow is on TBS.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's supposed to be added on 10/3 here in Comcast of Monmouth County territory (and most every other Comcast system in NJ)... channel 220.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

No word on it here, yet. And it'd better be on by Thursday...


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

anyone know or have thoughts on what the copy protection flag is / will be set to? I'd like to save the angels (LONG!) playoff run and archive when TTG comes out in November...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Per an Executive Care rep, Comcast Chicago is working on getting it launched by Wednesday.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

A bunch of my so called "HD" channels don't appear to be HD, or are less than meeting my expectations...

Some of the HD widescreen 16:9 content looks like it has been pre-stretched for my convenience...

HD-TBS is one of the ones that seems to have these issues...


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> A bunch of my so called "HD" channels don't appear to be HD, or are less than meeting my expectations...
> 
> Some of the HD widescreen 16:9 content looks like it has been pre-stretched for my convenience...
> 
> HD-TBS is one of the ones that seems to have these issues...


Both TNT and TBS stretch SD content to fill the screen. It looks terrible, luckily my TV has an aspect ratio button that fixes it in one push. Neither station shows HD more than a few hours a day, mostly Law and Order and some movies, but the palyoffs should look good.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Some of the HD widescreen 16:9 content looks like it has been pre-stretched for my convenience...


What a great tagline that would be!

TBS-HD: pre-stretched for your convenience

or:

TBS-HD: we stretch the content so you don't have to


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

anyone watching the san diego colorado game in HD?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup. Looks pretty good. (Comcast Boston)


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Updated here in Philly today. Bravo to Comcast for getting it on the air on time.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Getting TBS-HD here - Time Warner Cable in Cleveland and Northeast Ohio just added it today.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got it today. Cablevision in the Bronx. Looks pretty damn good! LETS GO YANKEES!!


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Getting TBS-HD here - Time Warner Cable in Cleveland and Northeast Ohio just added it today.


What channel did they assign it to? I am TWC in Orange County, CA, but it doesn't look like they added it. My normal HD channels are from 400 - 425ish...

Just got off the phone with a CSR and they said there are "no current plans to add TBS-HD", though she didn't sound like she knew what she was talking about... I thought TWC was supposed to be doing a nation-wide rollout today?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TiVoter123 said:


> What channel did they assign it to? I am TWC in Orange County, CA, but it doesn't look like they added it. My normal HD channels are from 400 - 425ish...


778 here, but that's because our HD channels are in the 700's. We're a former Adelphia system. I bet when they add it there, it'll be near TNT-HD. (TBS-HD here is 778, TNT-HD here is 779.)



> Just got off the phone with a CSR and they said there are "no current plans to add TBS-HD", though she didn't sound like she knew what she was talking about... I thought TWC was supposed to be doing a nation-wide rollout today?


I have seen a number of reports that it would be national for TWC, but not everyone would be up today. Keep checking. I'm guessing Wednesday might be more likely, as that's the start of the actual playoffs.


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Inundated said:


> I have seen a number of reports that it would be national for TWC, but not everyone would be up today. Keep checking.


Thanks for the reply... I don't need to reboot my box or anything (or for the case of tivo manually do anything) do I? Was tivo aware of the new channel?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TiVoter123 said:


> Thanks for the reply... I don't need to reboot my box or anything (or for the case of tivo manually do anything) do I? Was tivo aware of the new channel?


I rebooted my box Monday, but I don't think that did it...the channel didn't show up until later in the day, long after that.

Good question about TiVo. I don't have it on my HD box, so I don't know how quick it'll get added into that lineup. I'm of no help, there...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Got it yesterday - the game looked really good, from the little I watched.


----------



## cborbas (Mar 26, 2007)

Allegedly, Comcast in Chicago is working to add TBS HD on channel 219. There is no guarantee it will be up in time for the game Wednesday night...

from highdefforum

"Thank you for contacting Comcast Cable. With the MLB Divisional
playoffs
starting Wednesday (airing on TBS) we are making plans to launch TBS HD

earlier than originally scheduled. 

Our goal is to have the channel available by the time the first Cubs 
game starts on Wednesday, however due to the technical work needed to 
launch, we aren't able to guarantee it for Wednesday's game. 

When launched, TBS HD will be on channel 219 
Requirements: a subscription that includes Digital Classic and 
appropriate HD equipment and TV will be needed to receive TBS HD.



Thank you for choosing Comcast.

Sincerely,

Demetria
Comcast Customer Care Specialist"


----------



## pparadis2 (May 10, 2004)

Looks like it's a no go here in MA for Charter customers. I have to watch the Sox on reg TBS, and not happy. The quality of the Rockies/Padres game was terrible.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

As a Padres fan I was ticked off that Cox here in Vegas doesn't have TBS-HD yet. But according to my local AVS Forum HD thread the channel appeared today. To avoid posting spoilers i'll keep my opinions of the game to myself.


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> As a Padres fan I was ticked off that Cox here in Vegas doesn't have TBS-HD yet. But according to my local AVS Forum HD thread the channel appeared today. To avoid posting spoilers i'll keep my opinions of the game to myself.


heh... i'm sure you have quite a few


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

The game looked great. Otherwise, was happy to see they had The Office reruns, then found out they were stretched SD. Makes no sense, the originals were in HD. I wonder if any TBS movies are in HD. Do they even show any good movies?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Just added here last this week, and it's as stretchy and unwatchable as I expected, just like TNT. Thanks, Time Warner; instead of adding REAL HD channels that actually broadcast HD material, let's add a channel that shows 95% SD content that's been upconverted and stretched all to heck. Thanks, if I wanted to do that, I could've tuned to TBS and upconverted it myself. Grr.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Just added here last this week, and it's as stretchy and unwatchable as I expected, just like TNT. Thanks, Time Warner; instead of adding REAL HD channels that actually broadcast HD material, let's add a channel that shows 95% SD content that's been upconverted and stretched all to heck. Thanks, if I wanted to do that, I could've tuned to TBS and upconverted it myself. Grr.


Thank MLB for giving half the playoffs to a station only available on cable.


----------



## NCC2893 (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got it on channel 726 on Time Warner Hudson Valley, but no guide info yet. Anyone else have that problem? Is that TiVo issue or a Time Warner issue?

Update: I called TiVo, and they said they will request an update from Tribune Media, who provides the guide data, but it will take up to five days for them to get the update The playoffs will probably be over for us in New York by then!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

NCC2893 said:


> I've got it on channel 726 on Time Warner Hudson Valley, but no guide info yet. Anyone else have that problem? Is that TiVo issue or a Time Warner issue?


I got TBS-HD and CNN-HD a day apart. I have guide data for TBS-HD, but not for CNN-HD. Even stranger, I never got a message on my TiVo that the new channels were available---they just showed up (unchecked) in the "channels you receive" list.

Oh, and for me, it's definitely a TiVo issue since my Comcast DVR has the guide data...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anyone confirm whether Comcast-Chicago (Schaumburg Area) added this channel today? I wasn't able to check before I left for work.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Tribune states in today's paper (and online) that Comcast promises TBS-HD to be up and running by tonight's Cub game. Link to story here.


----------



## GuysInCT (Apr 30, 2002)

Cablevision in Norwalk CT got it yesterday.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Comcast Houston. Just went live yesterday. In TiVo channel list but no data yet. Pixellates right now, but I guess they're getting things tuned right.

NFL HD just showed in TiVo channel list but all I get is a black screen. Maybe it's part of package I don't get.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

andyf said:


> Comcast Houston. Just went live yesterday. In TiVo channel list but no data yet. Pixellates right now, but I guess they're getting things tuned right.
> 
> NFL HD just showed in TiVo channel list but all I get is a black screen. Maybe it's part of package I don't get.


NFL-HD (along with NFL-SD) is part of the "Sports Entertainment Pack" on Comcast. It costs $1.99 a month.

But there should be a screen that tells you you haven't subscribed to the channel. It shouldn't be completely black.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

It went live sometime in the last couple hours here in Chicago. No guide data yet.


----------



## reub (Sep 16, 2006)

My S3 (on Comcast in Boston) has no guide data for TBS-HD, channel 831. It shows up on the hd comcast motorola box I have in the other room though. I've tried forcing a network connection already. Anybody seeing data or have any suggestions?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't believe I am being forced to watch the Sox in SD.   

Most of Comcast in CT has added TBS-HD , but not Wallingford (North Branford System)


----------



## reub (Sep 16, 2006)

tase2 - I feel for ya - I can't believe how last minute all of these arrangements have been. It's bad enough listening to the hokey tbs announcers and watching their off brand graphics. I actually miss Remy (the colorful local color guy her in Boston)...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

reub said:
 

> My S3 (on Comcast in Boston) has no guide data for TBS-HD, channel 831. It shows up on the hd comcast motorola box I have in the other room though. I've tried forcing a network connection already. Anybody seeing data or have any suggestions?


Same thing for me (see above post). Did you get a TiVo line-up change message about the new channels or did they just magically appear?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

reub said:


> tase2 - I feel for ya - I can't believe how last minute all of these arrangements have been. It's bad enough listening to the hokey tbs announcers and watching their off brand graphics. I actually miss Remy (the colorful local color guy her in Boston)...


Orsillo actually called the Phillies-Rockies game.


----------



## reub (Sep 16, 2006)

Amnesia - While on the phone with a tivo csr, the guide data just appeared as I had the guide up. When I went to Tivo Central, I got the "lineup change" message about 831 TBSHD being added. I thought the network connection I forced about 30 min prior caused it, but who knows.


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Well TWC in Orange County CA just added it today. It is working for my digital cable box, but when I tune to the channel in TiVo it shows me the standard "you need to subscribe to this channel."

For those with it working on TiVo, did it just work? Or did it require a "hit" from the cable co?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Here in Comcast of Monmouth County territory it was added and is accessible on channel 220; just no guide data (or even mention of the channel in the guide) from TiVo yet. I filed a lineup change report just now so that'll happen soon enough one way or another.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

tase2 said:


> Orsillo actually called the Phillies-Rockies game.


I know - what kind of sense does that make? Why wouldn't they have him call the Sox game since he's obviously more knowledgeable about them than the guys who did?


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

It just arrived in the last day or so in New Orleans on Cox; no guide data yet (or for WDSU-DT, which returned last week). I didn't stay tuned long enough to get queasy from stretch-o-vision.


----------



## MisterUCLA (Mar 31, 2002)

It showed up today on TWC West LA. It's on a placeholder channel right now with no guide data.

That's okay, I can do manual recordings for Halo games.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Showed up at 735 on Oakland Comcast (and probably other San Francisco Bay Area Comcast territories). No guide data yet. I've seen rumors that Comcast had originally scheduled it to be officially added to the lineup on October 15 (looks like someone didn't check out the baseball palyoff arrangements).


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

> Orsillo actually called the Phillies-Rockies game.


I thought I overheard Remy and Orsillo taking about Orsillo going off to an interview a couple weeks ago. They were bantering about the style of his delivery. Is he leaving NESN for TBS??

I like the pair. They do add to the Red Sox game for me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Is he leaving NESN for TBS??


I would bet many of the TBS announcers have other jobs during the week calling games for local teams. He'll probably be able to do both, just be absent from the occasional Sox game on a Sunday afternoon (TBS will show games every Sunday next year).

I know I heard Ron Darling on last night's Cubs-Diamondbacks game. He's certainly not leaving SNY for TBS.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

aindik said:


> I would bet many of the TBS announcers have other jobs during the week calling games for local teams. He'll probably be able to do both, just be absent from the occasional Sox game on a Sunday afternoon (TBS will show games every Sunday next year).


Jon Miller does the Giant's radio broadcast during the week and just misses Sunday games in order to do the ESPN game.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

POLL: How are you watching the Cubs playoff games?
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1963

Are you a stressed Cubs fan?
www.cubsnet.com/node/1955

More polls...
www.cubsnet.com/poll


----------



## wilson_uo (Mar 5, 2003)

Didn't read the whole thread so this could be a smeek. 

I'm in Orlando with Brighthouse cable and we now have it. I think i noticed it sometime last week, but never paid attention to it.


OT: I also noticed that we now receive Food HD, History HD, HGTV HD, all these additions happened sometime in the last week or so.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ch 831 arrived just today on Comcast - TBS HD!

Sweet! Just in time for tonite's games!!


----------



## AGBulls (Jul 30, 2007)

I got TBS HD just in time for the playoffs. But WOW is the baseball coverage AWFUL.

-Frank Thomas said maybe 2 words
-The play-by-play and color guys know next to nothing (with the exception of Steve Stone)
-Ernie belongs on basketball and basketball only


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I got home and had the message on my S3 that TBS-HD (726) had been added to my lineup! Great, just in time for the Indians/Yankees Game 1.

Except, I just get a black screen and "channel not available."

This is Brighthouse, St. Pete. Does this mean the channel SDV?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hasn't shown up in Seattle yet 

Edit: That's with Comcast (or not on Comcast....)


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

No TBSHD for Cox in Orange County, CA.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> I got home and had the message on my S3 that TBS-HD (726) had been added to my lineup! Great, just in time for the Indians/Yankees Game 1.
> 
> Except, I just get a black screen and "channel not available."
> 
> This is Brighthouse, St. Pete. Does this mean the channel SDV?


I guess I was just being impatient. Tonight I found I was able to tune to TBS-HD on ch 726 just fine! It was great watching the Indians take a 2-0 lead over the Yankees in HD.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

AGBulls said:


> I got TBS HD just in time for the playoffs. But WOW is the baseball coverage AWFUL.
> 
> -Frank Thomas said maybe 2 words
> -The play-by-play and color guys know next to nothing (with the exception of Steve Stone)
> -Ernie belongs on basketball and basketball only


Yeah, Tony Gwynn and Skip Carey know nothing about baseball. Granted I find most color commentators unnecessary, but to say they know nothing is sorta silly.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

TBS is in HD on DirecTV


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

DishNetwork just added it also!


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

According to two different TWC KC reps, TBS HD will not be available for the playoffs.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

No TBS HD here, but Sunday's Cubs/D-backs game will be on TNT HD which is available here.

Oh never mind...


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> No TBS HD here, but Sunday's Cubs/D-backs game will be on TNT HD which is available here.
> 
> Oh never mind...


Yeah, be sure and let us know how that one looked in HD...LOL!!

Edited comment:
Sorry, I apologize I see that you are a Cubs fan...you deserve a little sympathy tonite.
As do the Phillies fans.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm forgettin'
How do we tell tivo about a new channel(eta) in our line ups?

*thanks* for posting the bit about TW adding TBS HD!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

alyssa said:


> I'm forgettin'
> How do we tell tivo about a new channel?
> 
> *thanks* for posting the bit about TW adding TBS HD!!


The easy-to-remember URL is http://www.tivo.com/lineup

There's a link at the bottom of that page to the form to fill out.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It's truly impressive how quickly they rolled this channel out across the country. I've NEVER seen a channel picked up so quickly by so many different cable systems. I can't imagine it was strictly baseball that was the driver, because if pro sports was such a driver, we'd have NFL Network and such everywhere as well.

Whatever the reason - if they can get other cable channels to do the same, I'd be thrilled. I'm tired of waiting for new channels to be added here.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It's truly impressive how quickly they rolled this channel out across the country. I've NEVER seen a channel picked up so quickly by so many different cable systems.


The Time Warner part was easy, since they're co-owned. But yeah, it did hit Comcast and some other systems pretty quickly, too. There were some factors there: Comcast has a stranglehold on some of the MLB playoff markets (Chicago, Philly and Boston, just to name three). TWC itself is big here in NE Ohio, with the Indians in the playoffs.

Actually, TBS-HD was supposed to "launch" on September 1st, but I don't know if it had ANY HD programming until the baseball playoffs.

One other factor here - a BUNCH of HD channels are launching this fall, much of it involved in the DirecTV HD rollout and new satellite dedicated to those channels. A bunch of factors got together to make all this happen so quickly.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Actually, TBS-HD was supposed to "launch" on September 1st, but I don't know if it had ANY HD programming until the baseball playoffs.
> 
> One other factor here - a BUNCH of HD channels are launching this fall, much of it involved in the DirecTV HD rollout and new satellite dedicated to those channels. A bunch of factors got together to make all this happen so quickly.


As for the HD programming, no, I don't think they have any. Every single thing I've seen on the channel (with the exception of baseball) has been ugly stretched upconverted content.

I sure hope that they add a lot of HD programming post haste, because if not, TBS-HD is probably the biggest waste of bandwidth I've ever seen. It would even surpass FSN Wisconsin HD, which is only on the air for about 15 baseball games and roughly 10 basketball games a year (the rest of the time, it broadcasts colorbars).

Personally, I'd have rather seen my cable company skip TBS-HD, and instead add one of the Discovery HD networks (Discovery, TLC, Science, etc.) At least they carry a significant amount of HD programming.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't know when we got it, but my TiVos told me about it today. (TWC)


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Personally, I'd have rather seen my cable company skip TBS-HD, and instead add one of the Discovery HD networks (Discovery, TLC, Science, etc.) At least they carry a significant amount of HD programming.


Switch to DirecTv and you will get an additional Discovery channel in HD, along with TLC, Science Channel, SCI-Fi, A&E, Bravo, Smithsonian Channel... and probably a few others I can not think of at the time.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

OhioUmpire said:


> Switch to DirecTv and you will get an additional Discovery channel in HD, along with TLC, Science Channel, SCI-Fi, A&E, Bravo, Smithsonian Channel... and probably a few others I can not think of at the time.


Wish I could. I'd need to move to be able to do that. (I'm in an apartment with no southern exposure.) On the upside, the apartment provides me free analog extended basic cable.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The easy-to-remember URL is http://www.tivo.com/lineup
> 
> There's a link at the bottom of that page to the form to fill out.


Thank you Doug!


Yes, it is amazing how quickly this, TbsHd channel rolled out. I received a paper notice last January we'd be getting Universal-Hd by Feb 1 2007. It's yet to go live---


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Hasn't shown up in Seattle yet
> 
> Edit: That's with Comcast (or not on Comcast....)


Apparently, we aren't getting it either... 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11839928#post11839928

For whatever reason, Comcast in Seattle is consistently one of the last to add new HD channels. It sux.


----------



## gumbinator (Oct 7, 2004)

TBS-HD is now available on Cox in San Diego... not that my TiVo-HD has the lineup for it... yet


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevdog said:


> Apparently, we aren't getting it either...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11839928#post11839928
> 
> For whatever reason, Comcast in Seattle is consistently one of the last to add new HD channels. It sux.


Thanks for the link. I haven't visited that forum in ages, but got to remember to go there sometime...too much stuff to read cuts in to my TV viewing!

If we do get NFL in HD guess I'll have to buy the sport package in order to see the Thursday night games that will be broadcast there later this year!


----------

